# Armenian: աղբահավաք



## seitt

Hi
I can't remember where I saw this, so apologies for lack of context. But what does աղբահավաք mean? Is it like աղբահան (the person who collects garbage), or does it refer to the collection of garbage?
Best
Simon


----------



## konb

_Աղբահավաք_ is more like 'garbage collection', something like a subbotnik. An adjective usage is also possible, _աղբահավաք մեքենա_ 'garbage removing truck'.


----------



## seitt

konb said:


> _Աղբահավաք_ is more like 'garbage collection', something like a subbotnik.


So are you saying that աղբահավաք is both the person who engages in this activity and the activity itself (albeit more often the activity)?
I notice that there seems to be ambiguity in the Russian too: субботник to me would mean the person, as I always thought that -ник had to be a person, as in the famous case of the word "отказник" and the quasi-English form coined in imitation, "refusenik". But the Wikipedia article you kindly supply a link to talks as if субботник is an activity rather than a person.


----------



## konb

From what I understand from the native speakers here, _աղբահավաք_ is specifically the activity, not the person. My impression is, with this sort of words there exists a certain freedom of interpretation. 

The Russian -_ник_ does have the meaning of an activity, also quite productive. _Праздник_, a holiday; _вторник_, Tuesday. _Девичник/мальчишник_ (~bachelor's party). etc.etc.

_Субботник_ may also refer to a person by the way. That used to be a term for Russian converts to Judaism during the imperial times.


----------



## hardliner_77

զիբիլավոզ ))


----------

